# Paddleducks engine plans book



## Blogwitch (Aug 15, 2010)

These plans can now be obtained from this post (a bit further down on this page)

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=10356.msg115377#msg115377


If anyone still wants a copy of these plans, then I would suggest you download them within the next couple of weeks.

I will be letting my Rapidshare account lapse in 19 days, and so they will not be available on that link any more.

Normal set of plans, as a RAR file



Set of plans as a self extracting archive, just run the file after download, and it automatically unpacks it for you.



A set of DFX files that goes with the book, not done by me.



Bogs


----------



## fltenwheeler (Aug 15, 2010)

Thank You

Tim


----------



## ChooChooMike (Aug 16, 2010)

How about uploading them here ? Or are they too large ?

Make it easier for interested folks here to find them 

Mike


----------



## Blogwitch (Aug 16, 2010)

They are much too large Mike.

John


----------



## Paolo (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks Bogs.. :bow: :bow: :bow:
Best regards
Paolo


----------



## fcheslop (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank you John.
best wishes


----------



## Blogwitch (Aug 26, 2010)

I might be going over to another server, just depends how much they want.

If so, I will make them available again, I will post a few new links if that is the case.


John


----------



## Blogwitch (Aug 27, 2010)

Rather than sending PM's to all the people who have sent offers of help to host my plans book, I would like to thank them publicly for their caring.

I think I now have things all sorted, and it should have a new home very soon.

BTW, I don't mind at all if someone would like to put my book onto their host and post a link to it, say in this topic. As long as it is totally free to one and all to download and no profit is made out of it.

There have been nearly 1000 downloads since I put it up on my host just over a year ago, and a few thousand before that, and it is still being downloaded on a regular basis. So just in case something happens to me and my host should eventually disappear, then maybe having it in a couple of other places would be a good idea.

Many thanks again gents.


John


----------



## bearcar1 (Aug 27, 2010)

BRAVO! John. And thank you :bow: for keeping your drawings alive for us all to share and enjoy. (marvel over really) I have both your book and the drawings safely archived away on disk and stick, AND hard copies in a binder just "in case of emergency", you understand Thm:

BC1
Jim


----------



## Blogwitch (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm in the money.

I just checked on my Hotfile account, and in the last three days, 18 downloads, earning me the fantastic sum of 3 cents.

If it goes on at that great rate, it should work out to about 3 bucks a year, so a new lathe costing say 3 grand will only take me a millenium. 

I can't wait.

Maybe I should write another one, then I will get it twice as quick woohoo1

Who says there isn't money to be made? Rof}


Bogs


----------



## GordTopps (Aug 30, 2010)

John

Don't spend it all at once!

Gordon


----------



## Kermit (Aug 30, 2010)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> I'm in the money.
> 
> I just checked on my Hotfile account, and in the last three days, 18 downloads, earning me the fantastic sum of 3 cents....
> 
> ...




Just think, if you lived here in the US of A in the wonderful city of Phily PA, You would get the 'priviledge' of paying the city government $300 dollars a year as a tax for having an 'internet business'.  No matter how much or little you earn!


----------



## Blogwitch (Sep 1, 2010)

Can anyone verify that these files are downoading and unpacking OK.

I have just had a report from a Moderator on another site that he has downloaded them, but they won't unpack or run.

I suspect it is not my files at fault as they are still being downloaded and no-one has shouted up yet that there is a problem.


Many thanks

John


----------



## spuddevans (Sep 1, 2010)

I just downloaded the all-in-one-self-extracting version, and it downloaded ok, all chapters opened ok too. The only thing was that when the extractor program ran it wanted to put the files in the default folder for my browser ( firefox ) and not in my downloads folder. Perhaps that is where the problem was with the Mod on the other site, maybe he didnt realise that it was putting it in a totally different folder than he thought.


Thanks again for making these plans available, I have got mine running quite smoothly now, and it will tick over on 4-6psi now. I just have to bling it up a bit, but that's going to wait for a while until I get a couple of other things done.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQOVGavs4BQ[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhdwrRD_mTc[/ame]


Tim


----------



## Blogwitch (Sep 1, 2010)

Tim,

Many thanks for trying it out for me.

That sure is a good running one you have there, and it will get even better the more it runs in.
I hope that building it has given you a bit more inspiration and confidence to try something a little more challenging.

Things that look complicated sometimes aren't so, and just making one, or a few good parts at a time, assembles into something you have just made.

Well done indeed.

BTW, I made two initially and the one that was blinged, I keep under my computer monitor to show people who visit what it turns out like, if they want to know more, then I take them to the shop and show them the other one running.

I am in touch with a gent who is making 5 at the same time, I think he is looking to solve his Christmas presents problem.

Thanks again

John


----------



## fcheslop (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi John, files down loaded without any problems.
best wishes Frazer


----------



## spuddevans (Sep 1, 2010)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> Many thanks for trying it out for me.



No probs 



> That sure is a good running one you have there, and it will get even better the more it runs in.
> I hope that building it has given you a bit more inspiration and confidence to try something a little more challenging.



Thanks John, you cannot imagine the smile on my face when it ran for the 1st time. It really has given me a huge amount of confidence to carry on building with.

To anyone considering this build, just go for it!! It was my 2nd engine and it really helped me to expand my engineering skills.




> I am in touch with a gent who is making 5 at the same time, I think he is looking to solve his Christmas presents problem.



5, wow!! but I guess that making 10 of something instead of 2 is not a massive stretch.


Thankyou for making these plans available to us all.


Tim


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Sep 1, 2010)

John,

I am in the process of building this engine along with two others. I downloaded the AutoCAD files someone did to facilitate my build. I decided to redo the drawings in AutoCAD but with Imperial measurements. I also spread the parts out over more sheets so they weren't so crowded. When I am finished doing the drawings, would you like for me to upload them to the downloads section of HMEM? Or I can send them to you if desired. 

-dennis


----------



## Blogwitch (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks Tim, it is nice to know that you learned something from them.

Dennis,

I am sure that anyone building one would appreciate some exploded pics, no matter where they came from.


John


----------



## kendo (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi John
       Just like to say a big thankyou for making these plans available.

       I have just downloaded them, really really liked them. Very informative
       very easy to understand, if only swmbo would let me read them in piece
       instead of shouting your dinners getting cold :big:

       Oh well, guess I'll get to read them properly when she goes out shopping.
       Thanks again John.

                    Best Regards
                         Ken


----------



## ddmckee54 (Sep 21, 2010)

I had some problems opening the DXF files in Autocad. I don't know if anyone else has, but I tracked the issue down to the Block names. The block names all started with "*B", *B0, *B1, etc. My version of Autocad didn't like this. I opened the DXF files in Notepad and did a search and replace, searching for the string *B and replacing with just B. After that I had no problem opening the DXF files.

I downloaded both the build instructions and the drawings and appreciate all the work that went into both by all involved. I intend to build this engine in the near future. Even if the engine never gets built, it's fascinating reading.

Long time lurker,
Don


----------



## Blogwitch (Sep 21, 2010)

Ken & Don,

Many thanks for the appreciative comments.


John


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Sep 21, 2010)

For some reason, the creator(s) of the AutoCAD file blocked everything in the drawing, including the text. It was a problem to import into AutoCAD 2010 but I was successful. Now I am spanning the parts over numerous sheets, making them larger, recoloring, re-layering, converting certain blocks back to text, adjusting the dimensioning arrows and converting to imperial. I'll probably save to a PowerPoint and R14 .dxf when I am done and post to this forum. 

-Trout


----------



## ddmckee54 (Nov 11, 2010)

I've been studying the Autocad plans in preparation to build the engine. I haven't got any metric tooling so I've been redesigning the engine to fit the tooling that I do have. In the process I've found a couple of issues with the Piston Valve Block shown on the plans. I am not criticizing the authors of the plans, they put a lot of work into drawing the plans and I appreciate their efforts, I just think you should be aware of the problems.

The first issue is that from studying the prints it looks like they are suggesting that both piston valve blocks are identical when in fact they should be mirror images of each other. That's a minor issue, when you compare the prints to the build log you will see how the valve blocks are supposed to be built. The bigger issue is that the prints show the blind hole for the spool valve is made from the piston cap end of the block rather than from the packing gland end of the block. This again is not a problem as long as you compare the prints to the build log, but if you try building from the plans alone, you would be in trouble.

Again I'm not criticizing the prints, this is just FYI.
Don


----------



## Blogwitch (Nov 11, 2010)

I mentioned when I first posted these items that I had nothing to do with the CAD items. They were in fact done by a group of students who were learning CAD, and their instructor thought it would be a good challenge for them to convert my sketches to true drawings. So I suspected they may not be 100%, hence my warning.

So if anyone does get to complete the cad drawings correctly, then I will be more than happy to upload them to replace the ones already there, and if you put your details on the drawings, you should get due recognition for your work. But unfortunately, no payment.

There is no way I am going to share the 24 cents I have earned already for the 200+ downloads (averaging about 100 a month).

I am really happy that people still think that this engine is worth building, and a good learning exercise.


Bogs


----------



## kvom (Nov 11, 2010)

> I haven't got any metric tooling so I've been redesigning the engine to fit the tooling that I do have.



One of the nice things on these plans is how almost every part was drawn with integral dimensions in mm. So for a beginner there are very few tricky measurements, and indeed few of the measurements are critical. So it's fairly easy to make variations of the engine as needed.

In my build thread, I showed how I built the engine at 1.5x scale using imperial. I calculated a standard multiplier of 1mm x 1.5 /25.4 or .059 to give an inch dimension. Since my mill has a DRO machining to this scale was just as easy as any other. I sized the cylinder and valve bores to match the closest imperial reamers, used the closest sized drill rod as needed, and the closest screw threads for fasteners.

If one has all the materials at hand, I'd guess making two at a time would require much less than 1.5x the time/effort, as milling setup makes up a good part of the workload.

All in all this is a great project engine.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Nov 11, 2010)

I have made some progress on the plans. They are now spread out over a number of sheets instead of all on the same sheet and each component is larger and easier to see. I have also layered the drawings to a more standardized AutoCAD format. Additionally, I have converted all the metrics to imperial. It's an ongoing process changing the threads and body drill sizes to match imperial as I am modifying those specs as I build each part. My progress on the engine is slow because I have been building three engines at once. I've changed course now and am focusing on one engine at a time so progress will speed up over the next few months. 

Thanks for the heads up on the valve blocks. I'll create a mirror image and put that into the drawings. 

I'll just need to finish this before I retire since I don't have AutoCAD 2010 on my home machines.


----------



## AndyB (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi Bogs,

I tried earlier when I saw your first post about it but, being mean, I wouldn't sign up to goodness-knows-what to access it.

I'm a bit wary about what I sign up to now as I have happily done so in the past and the spam I get is ridiculous...500 - 700 spams a day!
(Administrator Julia, tell 21 yr old Svetlana to piss off, I'm too old and married)

Just downloaded the RAR version and had to download a trial version of WinZip to open; works a treat! 

Many thanks!


----------



## spuddevans (Mar 29, 2011)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> BTW, I don't mind at all if someone would like to put my book onto their host and post a link to it, say in this topic. As long as it is totally free to one and all to download and no profit is made out of it.



I am in the process of making a website about my engineering projects and interests and am part-way through posting up a copy of my Paddleducks build log that is documented elsewhere on HMEM and Madmodder.

Anyway, the reason for dragging up this older thread is to mention that John has given me permission to host a copy of his plans on my site, so for anyone looking to download the plans Click here for the plans of Bogstandard's Paddleducks Marine Twin Engine.

Tim


----------



## doug gray (Mar 30, 2011)

Here is a cut away image of the engine,it may help people get there head around the workings


----------



## shred (Mar 30, 2011)

Joe65  said:
			
		

> Here is a cut away image of the engine,it may help people get there head around the workings


That's a cool rendering.

Btw, my build log: http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=4294.0 

Definitely recommended project. Gets lots of attention on the shelf and the book is great.


----------



## pickstock (Mar 30, 2011)

has this been uploaded somwhere??
id really like to read it all


----------



## spuddevans (Mar 31, 2011)

pickstock  said:
			
		

> has this been uploaded somwhere??
> id really like to read it all



I posted a link to the plans in my reply on the previous page of this thread. But here's a quote;



			
				spuddevans  said:
			
		

> I am in the process of making a website about my engineering projects and interests and am part-way through posting up a copy of my Paddleducks build log that is documented elsewhere on HMEM and Madmodder.
> 
> Anyway, the reason for dragging up this older thread is to mention that John has given me permission to host a copy of his plans on my site, so for anyone looking to download the plans Click here for the plans of Bogstandard's Paddleducks Marine Twin Engine.
> 
> Tim



and my build log can be found Here

Tim


----------



## pickstock (Mar 31, 2011)

thanks tim
i was hoping the full 'book' was somwhere?


----------



## spuddevans (Mar 31, 2011)

pickstock  said:
			
		

> thanks tim
> i was hoping the full 'book' was somwhere?



It is, as quoted above, just click on the below line to download the plans.

http://www.timevanswindows.co.uk/spuddevans/images/Paddleducks.zip


Tim


----------



## T70MkIII (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Pickstock

Just to clarify, there is no physical book (that I know of at least). Tim's link will take you to all the available information, which is a structured agglomoration (if that's not an oxymoron) of Bogs' excellent posts and plans in relation to building this project. All the information you need, plus truly excellent tips and tricks (and a smattering of philosophy, as I seem to recall) are set out therein.


----------



## pickstock (Mar 31, 2011)

now i just have to work out how to ipen the rar
ill read this thread later for more details


----------



## pickstock (Apr 1, 2011)

according to my winrar the file is corrupt?

it could be that im not trying hard enough to get around it but has this problem come up? ive read in the thread about another problem but not this...


----------



## spuddevans (Apr 1, 2011)

pickstock  said:
			
		

> according to my winrar the file is corrupt?
> 
> it could be that im not trying hard enough to get around it but has this problem come up? ive read in the thread about another problem but not this...



Sorry you are having problems with it, I've just re-downloaded the file with no problems. It is a WinZip file, if you are running windows XP you should be able to open it with just windows explorer, that's how I did it.

Has anyone else had a problem opening the Zipped file?

Tim


----------



## pickstock (Apr 2, 2011)

mmm ok this is confusing

Cheers for the help tim, ill have a play


----------

